# Sticky  OGF Crappie Tournaments



## rutty

I am not going to be running these tournaments this year. If someone wants to take them over they are more than welcome to. I don't have the time this year to run them and truthfully the turnout in the past few years has been low from OGF members (a lot of work for low turnout). Just wanted to give everyone a heads up on this early.


----------



## Lundy

Thanks for continuing with these OGF tournaments for all of these years!!


----------



## rutty

Thanks. I really enjoy running them, just dont have the time any longer. With Ohio crappie and Crappie USA tournaments i am runninh out of free weekends. Not to mention 2 young kids at home!


----------



## triton175

We used to participate and were disappointed when participation fell off. Thanks for all that you did.


----------



## Snyd

Thanks guys for keeping it going for as long as it had - I remembered a few years where we had 50 plus boats. I always liked fishing in them with my dad or son, we always had a great time with a great group of guys. The last couple years my sons travel baseball has kept me way from them.


----------



## Evinrude58

It isn't a boat tourney but they do have a dock tourney at Alum every Saturday for Crappie/Saugeye. I know they are trying to get it built back up.


----------

